# Ouch.



## Kippington (Aug 20, 2018)

Who wants to see what my thumb looks like after I slipped and pushed it into the 2x72 grinder, which was set up for fastest metal removal... NSFW.


----------



## Kippington (Aug 20, 2018)

Gore warning, this is not for the faint of heart. It was super coarse grit at ridiculous speeds, I pulled back as fast as anyone could react.
https://i.imgur.com/NAhNzSj.jpg

Looks like I'm out of the workshop for a while... hnggggg


----------



## Nemo (Aug 20, 2018)

Ooohhh, Looks nasty, Kip! Must be bloody sore.

Hard to tell from the camera angle, but would need to exclude that it's full thickness. May need some antibiotics and probably a tetanus booster if you haven't had one recently.

Off to A&E for you, mate.

Hope it heals quickly and doesn't need anything more involved than a dressing.


----------



## Kippington (Aug 20, 2018)

I got my tetanus done a few months ago when I slipped with a knife and needed stitches, but oh jeeze this one is so much more _painful! _I was actually thinking about you Nemo, you'd be the expert in pain relief!

It's not super bad though. There's actually a phantom itchy spot on my finger that doesn't exist anymore, its impossible to scratch haha


----------



## nevin (Aug 20, 2018)

OMG!!! I feel the pain when looking at the picture already. I recently dropped a knife and my reaction was to back off completely without even dare to think to catch it. Otherwise I am quite sure I will be in ER instead of joking with friends. 

Hope you will get better soon....


----------



## Kippington (Aug 20, 2018)

Cheers Nev.
I did the math, coz what else is there to do right now haha!
It was a 50 grit belt moving at about 6 meters (20 feet) per second. I was leaning really hard into the grinder when the knife ran off the side, my thumb was next in line and I hit it with full force, connecting for maybe half a second before I could pull back.

Good times...


----------



## ThinMan (Aug 20, 2018)

Ouch indeed! Heal up quick!


----------



## kevpenbanc (Aug 20, 2018)

Nope, don't want to look.

But I feel the pain, sliced myself a few times, nothing like a grinder though. 

Hope you heal up Kip.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Aug 20, 2018)

I decided to carefully read through the comments before opening the link; and nope, not gonna do it. Hope you get better soon Kippington!


----------



## Marek07 (Aug 20, 2018)

Oh man... *Ouch indeed! 
*
It looks pretty bad - glad I'd already eaten. Hope you didn't hit bone and that you heal quickly.

You said you did the math - me too. 6 m/s or ~20 ft/s isn't that fast. It's just under 22 km/h or ~13.5 mph. I thought that's not so bad. I could easily touch the road for half a second while travelling at that speed. Then I realised it's not a question of touching at all - it's full-on contact. So I imagined falling off a motorbike at that speed without any protective clothing. Hell, no clothing at all!!! Even just thinking about my hands or knees hitting the road at that speed scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 20, 2018)

"Ouch!" doesn't come close. Hoping you heal quickly with no complications.


----------



## Kippington (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks guys.


Marek07 said:


> Then I realised it's not a question of touching at all - it's full-on contact. So I imagined falling off a motorbike at that speed without any protective clothing. Hell, no clothing at all!!! Even just thinking about my hands or knees hitting the road at that speed scares the crap out of me.


Even worse, I was pushing hard into it with a very small point of contact!


----------



## Xenif (Aug 20, 2018)

Ouch! I hope you make a speedy recovery. I once had an accident involving a a spice/coffee grinder and finger (don't think the end result was as bad as yours, but the wound was coated with spicy salt, that hurt), so I somewhat feel your pain.


----------



## ian (Aug 20, 2018)

Marek07 said:


> Oh man... *Ouch indeed!
> *
> It looks pretty bad - glad I'd already eaten. Hope you didn't hit bone and that you heal quickly.
> 
> You said you did the math - me too. 6 m/s or ~20 ft/s isn't that fast. It's just under 22 km/h or ~13.5 mph. I thought that's not so bad. I could easily touch the road for half a second while travelling at that speed. Then I realised it's not a question of touching at all - it's full-on contact. So I imagined falling off a motorbike at that speed without any protective clothing. Hell, no clothing at all!!! Even just thinking about my hands or knees hitting the road at that speed scares the crap out of me.



Indeed. Especially since the road is made of coarse grit sandpaper.


----------



## Migraine (Aug 20, 2018)

Ouch man, that looks rough.

Get down to A and E for some codeine or some ****, you've earned it with that.


----------



## McMan (Aug 20, 2018)

Whoah, Dude! CA glue aint't gonna work on that one  
Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Time to start working on your story:
"What happened to your thumb?"
"motorcycle polo accident"


----------



## DamageInc (Aug 20, 2018)

Happened to a friend of mine too. Healed up faster than expected. Another friend of mine cut off his right index finger on a bandsaw. That didn't really heal.


----------



## Migraine (Aug 20, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> Another friend of mine cut off his right index finger on a bandsaw. That didn't really heal.



No ****


----------



## DamageInc (Aug 20, 2018)

Migraine said:


> No ****


My uncle cut his left index finger the long way down past the second knuckle, right down the middle, with a table saw. Didn't feel it until he started seeing blood all over his workbench. Taped it up and drove to the hospital. They didn't have to amputate it despite most of the bone being gone. Just sewed it up down the middle. Now he just has a wonky finger.


----------



## Barmoley (Aug 20, 2018)

Kippington said:


> Who wants to see what my thumb looks like after I slipped and pushed it into the 2x72 grinder, which was set up for fastest metal removal... NSFW.



This sucks. Get well soon, let it heal well before using it too much.


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 20, 2018)

Gjackson98 said:


> I decided to carefully read through the comments before opening the link; and nope, not gonna do it. Hope you get better soon Kippington!


Took the same approach and came to the same conclusion, nope, not gonna look! Fast healing Kip!


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 20, 2018)

Didn't click the pic, know it's gotta be bad...  Healing vibes to you tho!


----------



## tedg (Aug 20, 2018)

I had to look. I've done similar, but not nearly as bad. You have my sympathy man, that's a slow healing process.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Aug 21, 2018)

A couple of years ago I was using a router with a quarter round bit in it. It was mounted to the bottom of a table with the bit sticking out the top because I had to make a round edge on the trim pieces for a boat. One piece had cross grain in it and the router grabbed it and pulled my finger into the bit. My right index finger is now a good bit shorter than my left index finger.


----------



## tedg (Aug 21, 2018)

It looks very rough around the edges, like maybe it was either 36 or 50 grit. Some 150 followed by 220 should smooth everything out...…. Sorry, had to.


----------



## parbaked (Aug 21, 2018)

way too soon!!
(but funny)


----------



## mc2442 (Aug 22, 2018)

Sorry to hear it Kip, and that looks painfully nasty. I will join in with the hope that you heal quickly and as completely as possible.


----------



## Kippington (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks fellas



tedg said:


> It looks very rough around the edges, like maybe it was either 36 or 50 grit. Some 150 followed by 220 should smooth everything out...…. Sorry, had to.


Yep, I forgot to deburr it!


----------



## ashy2classy (Aug 22, 2018)

Holy **** dude...YIKES!!!


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Nemo (Aug 23, 2018)

More of a flesh wound...


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 23, 2018)

I just did this same exact thing to my right pointer finger on a 36x belt. It's not as bad as Kip's flat spot because I (fortunately) wasn't pushing but damn does it sting!


----------



## Kippington (Aug 24, 2018)

Pics or it didn't happen!


Dave Martell said:


> I just did this same exact thing to my right pointer finger on a 36x belt. It's not as bad as Kip's flat spot because I (fortunately) wasn't pushing but damn does it sting!



I just got back from the GP. The nurse thought it would be wise to pull off the scab and skin around the wound (that's right, I got deburred...), then give it a vigorous scrub with an antibiotic wipe before re-dressing it.
I'm sitting here with a glass of Ardbeg 10yo feeling very sorry for myself. My day isn't going so good, but at least I can give this whisky 1 .95 thumbs up.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 24, 2018)

Hang in their kipp. No pain no gain right?


----------



## tedg (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm glad you took my advice on the deburring, and on a positive side. At least you have the 10yo Ardbeg.


----------



## Jville (Aug 25, 2018)

Had to sneak a quick peak. I have z weak stomach, so im proud I checked it out, OOOUUCH!


----------



## Miles (Aug 27, 2018)

Yikes! Hope it heals quickly. Apply Ardbeg as needed ...


----------



## Lazyboy (Aug 27, 2018)

Guesses for what was said when that happened:

a) FxcK!
b) How do I get blood off the belt?
c) Some kind of invocation to a higher power.
d) Oh dear me, that smarts a little.

Given he's such a gentleman, I am guessing Kip said d) ...


----------



## Kippington (Aug 28, 2018)

There were some choice works spoken, that I won't deny.


----------



## Chef Doom (Oct 9, 2018)

So this is what happens when a vampire is a nervous nail biter


----------



## cheflivengood (Oct 9, 2018)

did that same angle through the nail but my pinky with a gesshin hide years back. They chemically cauterized it without anesthetic, would not recommend.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 9, 2018)

cheflivengood said:


> did that same angle through the nail but my pinky with a gesshin hide years back. They chemically cauterized it without anesthetic, would not recommend.


That would have stung like a ****.

If it's any consolation, a digital nerve block (the most common way to give local anaesthetic to a finger) probably hurts just as much (ask me how I know!)

One thing you can do is drip some lcoal anaesthetic on the open wound before doing something to it. It doesn't provide full anaesthesia but takes the edge off.


----------



## Kippington (Oct 9, 2018)

Hah, I once received some kind of local anaesthetic a to a stab wound that went through the webbing on my hand. I watched as they pushed the needle in, hit the plunger and the anaesthetic came straight out through the wound. Then they commenced stitching, which doesn't even hurt that much on non-anaesthetised skin.

Oh yeah, I did my math wrong earlier so the belt grinder was going much faster than I thought - pi times faster to be exact. It turns out that a 5" drive wheel refers to its diameter, not the circumference, meaning the belt was going at closer to 18 meters per second (60 ft). It explains the wound a lot better...


----------



## Marek07 (Oct 10, 2018)

Well that makes it much worse. Like hitting the road at 65kph without protective gear. Double ouch!


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 10, 2018)

Just reading back over "deburring" the wound makes me cringe!


----------



## panda (Oct 10, 2018)

instead of deburring it added serrations to skin


----------



## refcast (Apr 13, 2021)

Did the thumb heal up fine? I sliced a mm or two off my index fingertip and it grew back, but it's slightly less fleshy when I compared (by feeling with my thumbs) it to my other index finger.


----------



## Kippington (Apr 14, 2021)

Yeah it healed up just fine. Gotta not get scurvy though, apparently it causes all previously healed wounds to open back up...


----------



## Dhoff (Apr 14, 2021)

Kippington said:


> Yeah it healed up just fine. Gotta not get scurvy though, apparently it causes all previously healed wounds to open back up...



Considering ye be captain Kip with the parrot ye be in high risk yarrrr


----------

